# Intercooler setups for Vortech blower on Golf 3 VR6



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi there from the UK.
I run a 95 Golf 3 VR, with Stage 2 Vortech V9, Schrick 264/260 cams, ERL Aquamist, full Milltek and decat, Siemens 30lb injectors, custom MAF-less map. Car makes 292hp (fly), 245lb/ft torque.
I'm looking to go for a 12 or 15 psi pulley along with head spacer plate, and running a FMIC. Also looking at a log intake to ease the FMIC pipework route.
I'm looking for pictures of FMICs with Vortech blowers on a Golf 3 VR6.
Any help would be much appreciated.
Here's a couple of pictures of the car and set up.


----------



## oettingerst (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: Intercooler setups for Vortech blower on Golf 3 VR6 (minty)*

















http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/i....html


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Cool, thanks. Anyone got any other install pictures?


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Bump....anymore?


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Surely there's someone running a FMIC with a Vortech charger?


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (minty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minty* »_Surely there's someone running a FMIC with a Vortech charger?

I've asked time and time again..... I have seen may be 1, but that's even hard to come by.... more people to side mounst either side or top fed, but I would like to see some FMIC too, so Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (gtiracer06)*

my boys mk2 spearco fmic, custom piping, I know you asked for a mk3, but....








































his screen name is the yoda


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Excellent, thanks for that. Gives me some idea.
Mk3s with FMIC are not so easy to come by then i guess.


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (minty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minty* »_Excellent, thanks for that. Gives me some idea.
Mk3s with FMIC are not so easy to come by then i guess.


They are usually custom. Im doing mine right now and needing to get my pipes custom bent, welded, fitted etc. Fitment is usally an issue with the MK3's bumper. When buying a core, know that anything thicker than 3" is going to need some mods to make fit (significant mods) compared o just the normal hacking of the rebar etc..
GL and post some pics


----------



## MK2Vdubman (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (SouthWest_VW_K2)*

Here's mine.


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice one VDubman.
Where the cooler pipe drops through the chassis, is that going through the hole where the carbon cannister used to sit, or have you open that hole up further to accomodate the charger ---> cooler pipe, aswell as the air filter?


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (minty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minty* »_Nice one VDubman.
Where the cooler pipe drops through the chassis, is that going through the hole where the carbon cannister used to sit, or have you open that hole up further to accomodate the charger ---> cooler pipe, aswell as the air filter?

I would like to know this one as well, it looks like you cut right through the framerail. any closer shots of that spot of the intercooler tubing??


----------



## MK2Vdubman (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (VRClownCar)*

Sorry I wasn't paying attention to the post...Yeah I did have to open that hole up a bit and welded a piece of metal in there so it wasn't a big gaping hole. I'll take some pictures of that spot for you next time I have the front of the car apart.


----------



## GTI VRRR6 (Mar 15, 2005)

here is just simple pics of my setup. I will remove the head light and take other pics.... By the way I have 4"inch maf and pipes going down the passenger fenders...Let me tell you it's tight very tight.....

























I will take better pics....


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTI VRRR6)*

Yeah Im buying a charger soon too and wanna run a Front mount so this is a good post, More pictures please


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

Excellent, thanks for the pictures guys. Awesome.
Another question:
What are the dimensions of your intercoolers?


----------



## MK2Vdubman (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (minty)*

Mine is 28 1/4 X 7 1/2 with 2.5" outlets


----------



## 007BOND (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (big byrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big byrd* »_my boys mk2 spearco fmic, custom piping, I know you asked for a mk3, but....








































his screen name is the yoda

 yeah this is nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif much love


----------



## GTI VRRR6 (Mar 15, 2005)

My entire setup is for sale....CHek it out and get yourself a SICK deal.... It's cheaper than the c2 kit and almsot brand new and it's intercool!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2736802


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Intercooler setups for Vortech blower on Golf 3 VR6 (minty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minty* »_










What seats are those? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Intercooler setups for Vortech blower on Golf 3 VR6 (Roccorace)*

Seats are Recaro Speeds.


----------



## vwedgar98 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Intercooler setups for Vortech blower on Golf 3 VR6 (minty)*

hey same here! i want to boost about 10-12 psi with stock pistons. is this ok? the pistons were installed 3 months ago. so a head gasket (which one??), a front mount ( where can i get one, and piping for it? also the pulley? keep this thread up








pics...


----------



## vwedgar98 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Intercooler setups for Vortech blower on Golf 3 VR6 (vwedgar98)*

ddd


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Intercooler setups for Vortech blower on Golf 3 VR6 (vwedgar98)*

my set up.


----------

